# Who got the rear convertion kit from Fastbrake for the B14



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Who order them or receive them already. Am gone order mine next month still looking for the maxima caliper. I just wanna some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## HarmLess (Sep 29, 2002)

If you meant the rear big brake kit, I have. However, the kit I ordered came with the calipers already.


----------



## OzPunk (Jan 8, 2003)

So? Whaddaya think of em? Worth the price? Easy to install? ect...


----------

